
Show HN: Hyper.sh – Effortless Docker Hosting - initdaemon
https://hyper.sh
======
jmknyc06
Looks very interesting..like the per-second pricing model. Wonder how it
compares with Docker cloud?

~~~
gnepzhao
Hi,

Founder is here.

I'd that they are both trying to solve the container hosting issues, but with
very different approaches.

Docker Cloud = VM cluster + Swarm, meaning that it is essentially a managed VM
service. For developers, Docker Cloud creates the cluster on other cloud
providers, and manage the cluster to deploy containers for you. In other
words, you can focus on containers, the infrastructure is managed by Docker
Cloud for you (of course you need to pay for that).

On the other hand, Hyper.sh is container native. You simply run containers,
with worrying the cluster, not because it is managed, but that there is no
cluster at all. How? Hyper.sh is built on secure Docker runtime, which is as
fast as linux container, but as secure as VM. Therefore, the secure container
becomes the new build block, rather than being nested in VM for isolation.

Given this, the whole cluster, capacity planning, scheduling and management
thing is gone in Hyper.sh. And yes, you no longer need to pay for the cluster
management.

